# Operation Manual Needed (If Such An Item)



## pooleb (Mar 6, 2012)

My family and I are proud new owner’s of an 2009 Outback Sydney 310BHS. We are new to the camping world and I want to learn proper operations of this small city on wheels. I have the Owner’s Manual but, it’s to vague. Is there an operation manual out there? I call myself looking hard and come up empty handed. I’m just a poor ******* and I need pictures! Thanks in advance.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are many different manuals put out by the various manufactures of the trailer sub systems. These trailers have evolved significantly since they came out and the manuals have changed with them.

Your best bet will be to ask specific questions and you will get many very specific answers.

Do you have a specific system you are most concerned or worried about?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/CamperAndy. There are a LOT of "systems" in any TT. 12 volt, 120 volt, air conditioning, heat, hot water, water pump, and on and on. I know of no "operational manual" and bought my TT in April 2009. I did get individual manuals for most of the appliances from the dealer when I picked it up.

Your best bet may be to ask specific questions and print out the responses. Like, "How do I winterize the trailer?" or "What size generator should I get if I want to run my microwave and air conditioner at the same time? Where do I even start to look?" And the search capability of the site will often lead you to the answers given to others earlier.

There are no dumb questions on this site--every one of us was a newbie at some time, and so the collective knowledge of this site is astounding. Just post your questions in the proper forum, and go for it!


----------



## pooleb (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm just not sure how the sewer system works. Black Water Tank. How to dump, where, how often if my wife and I just camp over the weekend?Grey Water Tank. I assume is bath/sink water. Can this be drained most anywhere? Fresh Water Tank. If water is supplied at site, should not need to be filled? I'm sorry I just don't know.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

pooleb said:


> I'm just not sure how the sewer system works. Black Water Tank. How to dump, where, how often if my wife and I just camp over the weekend?Grey Water Tank. I assume is bath/sink water. Can this be drained most anywhere? Fresh Water Tank. If water is supplied at site, should not need to be filled? I'm sorry I just don't know.


First, welcome to the site!

What a great first question!! This is probably the toughest topic for a new owner to understand, so you are well on your way to becoming an expert!!

Black Water Tank - First rule is to always leave the dump valve closed, even if you have full hookups. The reason is simple, you want the tank to contain both solids and liquids. If you leave the valve open, the liquids will drain off and the solids will remain. You can probably guess where this will lead. With the valve closed, every flush will fill the tank with both solids and liquids. The solids will stay suspended for the most part in the liquid and will flush away when you open the dump valve.

How to Dump - How long you can go will depend on the size of the black tank, the number of people using the toilet, how long you flush, what you eat, etc..... Normally you can go an entire weekend, maybe more without having to dump. When you do dump, we have found it is best to let all the fluid drain off (get a clear connector for your dump hose so you can see what is going on), then close the valve and put a few more gallons of water into the tank by flushing the toilet. Open the valve again and you will see more solids drain off. Repeat a few times as necessary to get as much of the solids out of the tank as possible. When done, close the valve and prime the tank with a few more gallons of water by again flushing the toilet. Leave this water in the tank until you dump on the next time.

Every month or so it is also a good idea to really clean out the black tank by filling it with water and dumping several times in a row until only clear water comes out. You can also get a wand (Walmart sells them) that you can hook to a hose and stick in the toilet to flush the tank with clean water. This will help prevent the tank from collecting solids over time.

Where to Dump - If you have full hookups, you can dump right at your site. Otherwise, most campgrounds have a dump station where you can pull your trailer to to dump. Many service centers have dump stations you can use as well.

Grey Water - Generally this is your sink and shower water, though on some trailers one sink may drain into the black tank to ensure there is enough liquid in the black tank. While it may seem OK to dump the grey tank on the ground (after all it is just dirty bath water), this act is considered to be a major violation of RV etiquitte. Normally the grey tank is dumped after the black tank to ensure all the dirty water is flushed from your sewer hose.

Fresh Water Tank - If you have water hookups, you do not need to use your fresh water tank. However, we find it is always a good idea to carry some water in the tank for use on the road. You do not need to fill the tank, you can just bring a few gallons if you know you will have hookups.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask more questions, I am sure the community will be happy to help.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> While it may seem OK to dump the grey tank on the ground (after all it is just dirty bath water), this act is considered to be a major violation of RV etiquitte.


Agree with all the details from TwoElkhouds, expect the part on dumping the grey water. I agree, if you're in a typical large "RV" campsite/resort then by no means would I think it is OK to dump the grey water. Now, if you're out in a remote location or LARGE campsites, and there are no streams/lakes nearby, then I think it is ok to dump grey water. I see campers in tents using portable showers and that water goes directly on the ground...the same tent campers wash dishes in containers and that water is also poured on the ground.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While it may seem OK to dump the grey tank on the ground (after all it is just dirty bath water), this act is considered to be a major violation of RV etiquitte.


Agree with all the details from TwoElkhouds, expect the part on dumping the grey water. I agree, if you're in a typical large "RV" campsite/resort then by no means would I think it is OK to dump the grey water. Now, if you're out in a remote location or LARGE campsites, and there are no streams/lakes nearby, then I think it is ok to dump grey water. I see campers in tents using portable showers and that water goes directly on the ground...the same tent campers wash dishes in containers and that water is also poured on the ground.
[/quote]

Agreed, if you are in a remote location you may be able to just let her rip. LARGE sites, maybe, maybe not. Here in New York the state campgrounds have large sites but it is illegal to dump your grey tanks on the ground. Really comes down to common sense, stewardship, responsibility, and an understanding of your specific situation. In general, the best advice for somebody new to RV's is to not dump your grey tank on the ground.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While it may seem OK to dump the grey tank on the ground (after all it is just dirty bath water), this act is considered to be a major violation of RV etiquitte.


Agree with all the details from TwoElkhouds, expect the part on dumping the grey water. I agree, if you're in a typical large "RV" campsite/resort then by no means would I think it is OK to dump the grey water. Now, if you're out in a remote location or LARGE campsites, and there are no streams/lakes nearby, then I think it is ok to dump grey water. I see campers in tents using portable showers and that water goes directly on the ground...the same tent campers wash dishes in containers and that water is also poured on the ground.
[/quote]
The gray tank in my trailer sometimes seems to spring a leak in the middle of the night. It's the most curious thing, but very handy. The kids take showers at night and in the morning the tank is empty!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

One thing that many of us have learned the hard way , when dumping your tanks the hose tends to jump or climb out of the sewer outlet on the ground . Stand on it or place a rock on it to keep it from jumping out of the sewer outlet !


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

To answer your original Question - http://www.keystonerv.com/media2/manual/Owners_Manual_08_09.pdf Also if you have any questions don't hesitate to contact me as i have a 2009 310BHS - if you could - pm me what you paid for it........ i am curious to know a real world value of my unit









Like others stated - there are many "other" manuals - feel free to ask for any - as i have the same unit............


----------



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

this is a nice video of "how not to dump your tanks"


----------



## pooleb (Mar 6, 2012)

Any special treatments to use in the holding tank? Just curious about odors. I will have this unit parked on private land for sometime. I'm having to work away from home and I will have to dump in my septic tank.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Odor control: buy RV Holding Tank "juice" -- it goes in the black tank with a bit of water after you've dumped the black tank. Mine is blue color, but there are several brands. Good odor control and helps break down solids.

"Having to dump my septic tank": I assume you mean dumping your black tank. No problem, but unless you're located close to an in-ground septic tank access point, or a sanitary sewer access, you will need a transfer tank to dump the black tank contents into, and then wheel it to the dump location.

There are several brands available--check Camping World for some. One hint: liquid waste (water) weighs about 8 pounds per gallon. Thus if you get a 25 gallon transfer tank, it will weigh upwards of 200 pounds when full. If you're on grass or such, rolling that sucker will be a PITA.

I have a 10 gallon transfer tank and simply make several trips to the dump site.


----------

